# Fireline



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

Any opinions on fireline?


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*fireline*

I like it.......I have my surf spinning reels spooled up with it and also the penn 209M. I've noticed that last year's green is softer than this year's smoke color. I haven't seen any of the new stuff in green yet.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I only use it on my lighter set-ups for lead slinging, sluggo-ing and plugging. It behaves better than PowerPro in the under 20lb ratings. 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=173985#post173985


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

sgt.

i have had trouble with the lighter stuff in fireline, i know kenny likes the hell outa fireline and alot of the other guys down south use 8lb fireline, but i find it comes off in coils almost like mono vs the limpness of PP.

do you have another issue with PP? or should i just invest in a spool to try out.

i use the braid more for distance than for strength. i had a bad experience when fireline first came out with the coating coming off after a while and almost like the fibers were being held together by pressure of the lure... if you knwo what i mean.

also while we're on fireline, do you see a difference in the new fireline vs the old stuff?

thanks

neil


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*fireline*

NTKG

I have spooled up some of my ice fising gear with the new 10# Smoke Color Fireline and it is stiffer than the older 30 # green i have on my surf gear. Don't know if the new green is equally stiff. I haven't cast any of it yet as I haven't had opportunity to replace any on the casting / spinning gear yet.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Neil, the lowest I go is 14lb test. I actually like the fact that Fireline has some "body" to it. PowerPro in 15 and under is to limp for me for using light plugs and leadheads. 

As to new vs. old, I can't say. I bought a service spool a couple years ago and still have a couple fills worth left on it.

Sorry, not much help


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Currently have 8 lb pp on a trout setup I got its like 1 lb dia. No problems @ all as far as twist or wind knots ... Use the 15 on my macks setups all last year and got used to it after a while... Expensive and I still prefer mono to it but to get more line on a smaller reel I gues I like it ofr that.. JAM


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i didnt know you could get 8lb pp. i've been using 10 and dont think i need that much even for the pups with all the capacity


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Fit 300 no backing on a little 2500 Daiwa Exceler.. Its just weird stuff to me.. Would not mind try a big red one on that setup .. Got enough line for him .. JAM


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

JAM said:


> Fit 300 no backing on a little 2500 Daiwa Exceler.. Its just weird stuff to me.. Would not mind try a big red one on that setup .. Got enough line for him .. JAM



yeah i'd say so buddy...


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

Think I will load the spinners with Fireline. Thanks for the information about Fireline.


----------

